

Executors.newCachedThreadPool() considered harmful - robinhowlett
http://dev.bizo.com/2014/06/cached-thread-pool-considered-harmlful.html

======
robinhowlett
Bitten by this recently - well written.

Yes, yes:
[http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html](http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html)

